# Visual ID?



## thequeenoflesbonia (Aug 24, 2016)

Might be dumb to even ask, but is there a possibility of a visual ID on this guy? A co-worker's son is selling it, and I'd like to TRY and figure out what it might be before I "bite"


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2016)

nope we cant tell you that sorry


----------



## thequeenoflesbonia (Aug 24, 2016)

sunni said:


> nope we cant tell you that sorry


Oh I'm sorry :/ now I feel like an even bigger tool


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 27, 2016)

Ak-47 or something similar


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 11, 2016)

thequeenoflesbonia said:


> Might be dumb to even ask, but is there a possibility of a visual ID on this guy? A co-worker's son is selling it, and I'd like to TRY and figure out what it might be before I "bite"


Weed


----------



## MrBD (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd say that's some mids


----------

